# Lightroom 4 student edition question



## bobandcar (Jul 10, 2012)

At what point deos adobe lightroom ask for student verification?
Basically can I get my father who is a student to buy the program but use it on my computer and under my name?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Call Adobe.


----------



## MTVision (Jul 10, 2012)

bobandcar said:
			
		

> At what point deos adobe lightroom ask for student verification?
> Basically can I get my father who is a student to buy the program but use it on my computer and under my name?



I think it depends where you buy it. But yes you can have your father buy it and use it on your computer. 

When I bought photoshop I bought it through journeyed.com with a student discount. I paid 2.50 to have them verify me as a student - that way I didn't have to send/e-mail anything in. I'm not 100% but I believe adobe asks for an e-mail of your student ID and/or schedule or something like that.


----------



## bhop (Jul 10, 2012)

It's only at the time of purchase.. or was a few years ago.


----------



## IByte (Jul 10, 2012)

bobandcar said:
			
		

> At what point deos adobe lightroom ask for student verification?
> Basically can I get my father who is a student to buy the program but use it on my computer and under my name?



They verify your active edu email account.  I would go through your school for the link.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Jul 10, 2012)

As long as your dad doesn't attempt to use the serial number as well, then yes, your dad can buy it and you can use the serial key on your computer.


----------



## bobandcar (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the quick replies!!!!
Additional question

If I am to buy a new computer in 6 months are there any issues with installing it on the new computer?


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Jul 10, 2012)

To my understanding, Adobe licenses their products for a single time use. I don't think you can re-install on a separate computer. In their eyes, how can they tell whether it's really a replaced computer or not?


----------



## bobandcar (Jul 10, 2012)

Well do I have to connect to the Internet before I can use it? If its just put the cd in and not register it than I should be fine with multiple computer installs right?


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Jul 10, 2012)

bobandcar said:


> Well do I have to connect to the Internet before I can use it? If its just put the cd in and not register it than I should be fine with multiple computer installs right?



You don't have to connect to the internet, no. I don't think Adobe does CD's anymore, but I could be wrong. I think most of their software, if not all, is over the air now (downloaded). I will say that what you're asking is illegal according to Adobe's Licensing and end user agreements. I'm not saying it can't be done, and I'm not saying that people don't do it. However, I am telling you that it's against federal law. So, tinker at your own risk.


----------



## MTVision (Jul 10, 2012)

AaronLLockhart said:
			
		

> You don't have to connect to the internet, no. I don't think Adobe does CD's anymore, but I could be wrong. I think most of their software, if not all, is over the air now (downloaded). I will say that what you're asking is illegal according to Adobe's Licensing and end user agreements. I'm not saying it can't be done, and I'm not saying that people don't do it. However, I am telling you that it's against federal law. So, tinker at your own risk.



You can still get CD's it just depends on where you buy it


----------



## bobandcar (Jul 10, 2012)

Figured it was like windows, I would own 1 copy of the liscense and can use that liscense on 1 computer at a time. Not just 1 computer.

Say Ur hard drive crashes. Would u want to be able to reinstall your program onto Ur new hard drive?


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Jul 10, 2012)

bobandcar said:


> Figured it was like windows, I would own 1 copy of the liscense and can use that liscense on 1 computer at a time. Not just 1 computer.
> 
> Say Ur hard drive crashes. Would u want to be able to reinstall your program onto Ur new hard drive?



It may work like that, but I don't know, I have CS6 master collection. I own it, along with the huge dent it put in my wallet. Butttttt, I've never installed it on more than one machine, even one after another.... just one install


----------



## bhop (Jul 10, 2012)

bobandcar said:


> Well do I have to connect to the Internet before I can use it? If its just put the cd in and not register it than I should be fine with multiple computer installs right?



Modern/current adobe software has to be 'activated'.  So you'd have to have an internet connection.  Which also means you can only do it once.  You can use it on another computer, say if you get a new one, but you'd first have to deactivate the original one.  In other words, only one computer at a time.

Adobe - Adobe software activation


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Adobe software..... can be activated over the phone (yes.. you will have to call)... or over the internet.

You can install it on up to two computers at a time.. but only one copy can be used at a time.  

*Quote from Adobe Licensing FAQ:

Can I use my software on two computers?*
                                                         If you own, or are the primary user of, a  single-user or volume license Adobe product that is installed on a  computer at work, you can also install and use the software on one  secondary computer of the same platform at home or on a portable  computer. However, you may not run the software simultaneously on both  the primary and secondary computers.
 No more than one user can use a single-user license Adobe product.
_Note:_ _AVL customers have to buy two different licenses  to use both operating systems, even if they have two different  computers. They can only use the same license on another computer (not  simultaneously) with *the same platform* at home_.

End-user license agreements FAQ

For more information regarding Adobe's activation policy, including recent changes, see the Product Activation FAQ.

If you get a different computer... you deactivate it on one of the existing installs, and you can install it on the new computer.

Yes.. you can get your dad to buy it at student prices... technically this is wrong, but as long as he is willing to authenticate the purchase, it will work (unless Adobe finds out that you are the primary user... not him)

You activate it ONCE, everytime you install it (but it can be activated multiple times!) As mentioned.. you are allowed TWO installs being active at one time....make sure you Deactivate it on a PC if you are going to install it elsewhere (if you forget, you have to call tech support and convince them you are not trying to rip them off!)


I work with Adobe software a good bit (Systems Administrator) and all  the "Advice" you have received here cracks me up! LOL!  Apparently no  one knows how to use GOOGLE anymore either... lol! It took me less than a minute to find the licensing FAQ on the Adobe site...

and YES.. you can get CD's.. or downloads!


----------



## bhop (Jul 10, 2012)

I guess I was wrong about the amount of computers you can have it on, but .. You can't call to activate anymore, according to adobe anyway..

Q. What if the customer does not have Internet access at installation?
A. There are two options if the customer is offline at installation: &#8226; If the customer&#8217;s computer is temporarily offline (e.g. he or she is travelling or has Internet connectivity
issues), the customer will have seven days after the first launch of the product to connect to the Internet
and log in with his or her Adobe ID. &#8226; If the customer&#8217;s computer is permanently offline (e.g., he or she works in a secure environment), the cus-
tomer will need to complete an Offline Activation process using an Internet-enabled device, also within seven days of the first launch of the product. See below for more information on the offline activation process.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 10, 2012)

bhop said:


> I guess I was wrong about the amount of computers you can have it on, but .. You can't call to activate anymore, according to adobe anyway..
> 
> Q. What if the customer does not have Internet access at installation?
> A. There are two options if the customer is offline at installation: &#8226; If the customer&#8217;s computer is temporarily offline (e.g. he or she is travelling or has Internet connectivity
> ...



hmmm... I know enterprise customers still have a number we can call for support... I hadn't realized they took that away from the general public. There has to be a number for tech support.. I would bet they can activate "special cases" when needed...


----------

